# Cancelled IVF due to poor response, advice please



## cuevadelrosa (May 12, 2016)

Hi, I need a little advice if possible.  I'm confused about my treatment direction.

I have had 10 miscarriages, all natural.  Losses are from 5 weeks to 14 weeks.  I have Factor V Leyden, MTHFR, Factor XII clotting disorders.  I also have immune factors recently diagnosed including Sjogrens syndrome and positive speckled pattern ANAs.  I have had Fibromyalgia and ME (although it looks like ME was actually Sjogrens) for almost 20 years.  To top it, I am now 43.  My AMH was 0.209 ng/ml.  I had an enodmetrial exploration and scratch a couple of weeks ago to give myself the best chance.

I have just had my first round of short protocol IVF meds - a few weeks of testosterone (testim gel) followed by fotsipur 150 and menopur 1200 (150ml).  I had my first scan yesterday only to be told there was only one viable follicle and a couple of smaller ones on the RHS, and very small ones on the LHS.  Basically the advice is to cancel, although I could have gone ahead if I want (I presume too late now as needed to take cetrotide last night), or try naturally this month.  I asked if there was anything they can do with my drugs, and apparently not.

I am also on low weight aspirin and prednisone.  When pregnant I have to use heparin thorughout.

Is there anything else I should be asking do you think?  We've basically decided to cancel this month and go for natural following another scan and a trigger shot.  But my thoughts are that if this doesn't work, to try again next month and maybe my response will improve.  Or is this just wishful thinking?  I guess my question is, can I improve my odds, either by myself, or with a different drug protocol?  

Thanks in advance


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Hiya
Something similar happened to me too 😢
I was on 150 menopur and on my day7 scan I only had 1 big 23 mm follicule on my left side. My cycle was cancelled.. I was devastated and the bcrm wer really shocked why I didn't respond. I am now on my second cycle Andy day 2 of 300 menopur this time.. so I'm praying this will work

Good luck to you xx


----------

